# ATMOS in-ceiling backer boxes



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey all

I am wondering if there is an ideal volume for a 6.5" in-ceiling speaker backer box. My joist space will be insulated and drywalled long in advance of knowing what speakers I'll end up with. Budget focused on building right now.

So far I am planning on 1 cubic ft. The box dimensions that fit in my joist space will be 12"x24"x6". This leaves just enough room to squeeze insulation between the box and subfloor above. I will plan on situating the speaker at 1/3 of the box length on center. Ie. Center of woofer at 8" along length.

Thoughts?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

For a purpose built in-wall speaker, the closest to IB as possible. Meaning, the largest volume possible. 1cuft is probably fine but go bigger if you can manage it.


----------

